

Hadoopy: Cython based MapReduce library for Python (w/ Oozie Support) - brandynwhite
http://brandynwhite.com/hadoopy-cython-based-mapreduce-library-for-py

======
dsifry
That's gotta be one of the craziest post titles I've read on HN lately ;-)

~~~
brandynwhite
Yeah it's pretty loaded, hopefully there is something in there for everyone :
)

~~~
StavrosK
You had me at Hadoop.

